# How do I download video off of my Panasonic Lumix Dmc-Fz35?



## jessablom

I have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ35 camera and I just took a video on it but I can't download it onto my computer, it doesn't show up. The pictures I took show up as downloaded but I can't locate the video anywhere. Help?


----------



## jessablom

I didnt use the regular motion picture recording either, I used to automatic start recording which is the little red button that starts video automatically


----------



## wilson44512

use the USB cable that came with the camera. it will show you how in the manual that came with the camera


----------



## jessablom

I used the USB cable but it still only downloads the pictures. If I look hard enough I can locate a file named "THUMB.tdt" which I think is the video but the computer can't compute with the TDT files and I've tried file converters and programs and nothing can convert it.


----------



## wilson44512

can you view and watch the video on the camera? does the camera have a memory card? if so have you tried a memory card reader? what program are you using to view the pictures. and it might help if you post what kind of computer you have.did the camera come with a cd?


----------



## jessablom

I have a Dell Inspiron Mini, I can view the video on the camera and yes I have a memory card. When I put the memory card into the computer it only donwloads the pictures though, it uses the basic thing that pops up when the memory card goes in. The camera came with a CD but I dont have a place in my computer to put CD's in :down:


----------



## moper

> it uses the basic thing that pops up


Maybe you need to change that.
Your camera records video in AVCHD format. Browse the card in Windows and look for files with an .mts or maybe a .m2ts file extension.
Panasonic supplied software for handling your videos. I believe it is called PhotoFun. Did you install that program?

moper


----------



## jessablom

It did come with PhotoFun, maybe that's what I need to do. I'll have to go out and get an external CD thing though. I'll let you know if it works, thanks! :up:


----------



## Hughv

Buying an external drive is expensive and kind of defeats the purpose of a Mini.
See if you can download this program from Panasonic or install Picasa and the K-Lite codec pack.
http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm


----------



## ScootB

Hi, I have just experienced a very similar problem with my Lumix DMC-TZ7. I can transfer images from my camera to my PC but not any video. The videos can be viewed on the camera, however none of them will appear on my PC software for transfer (I've tried a number of different applications).
Previously I have never had any problems transferring video - this has only arisen when I attempted to transfer last week! The last successful transfer of video was early September. I have also tried using my wife's computer and it has the same problem, so I'm wondering if there might have been some automatic update to Windows XP that has affected this?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## moper

These cameras take HD Video in the 'AVCHD Lite' format. The files will have an .mts extension.
You can also take lesser quality movies that are recorded with the Motion Jpeg codec and will probably have an .avi or .mov extension.

Browse the memory card in Windows Explorer with the camera connected, expand all the folders, and look for these files.

PhotoFun Studio should play the .mts files. Possibly also VLC Player, which is free.

There were numerous updates for Photo Fun Studio. Maybe that will help with playing your video files. http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/soft/index.html

Some FAQ's about the Panasonic cameras:http://avc-cs.panasonic.co.jp/faq/1033/app/servlet/prodsel?MAIN=001001&PROD=001001083

moper


----------



## ScootB

Downloaded and installed VLC Player - works great. Thanks for the advice.


----------

